# TraditionalFilipinoWeapons.com



## K Williams (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone own one of their sowrds? I see a few that I want. 

http://www.traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/sandata.html


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2008)

Some nice stuff there!


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2008)

Not yet!  But I've heard their quality is absolutely outstanding.

I think I'll be heading down that way towards the end of April.  Can't wait!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is a write up on my Blog: *The Instinctive Edge* on a ginunting that I received as a gift.

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/03/04/nice-gift/


----------



## Blindside (Mar 23, 2008)

The ginunting I saw from Ron was very nice, I would definately recommend it.


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh I bought the espada y daga and i am very thrilled with the quality, the balance, the workmanship and the pure beauty ........I would buy anything that strikes my fancy from them ..... it is worth every cent!


----------

